# Too much radiation?



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a PET/CT scan prior to my thyroidectomy in June of 2010. In October of 2010 I had 100 mCi for my RAI ablation. Now its May of 2011 (not quite a year since my first PET/CT scan) and Im due to go in for another PET/CT on Wednesday. My question is if thats too much radiation to receive in a 1 year period?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe there is a lifetime max that we are supposed to avoid. So you are being dosed before your PET this time? If so, that will just be a very small "tracer" dose and nothing to worry about. A lot of people actually get 200 or so their first RAI, so to have 100 your first time and then tracer, you should be good. Good luck with everything : )

PS How come you have a PET/CT and not a WBS? Just a difference in doctors?


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

no...this isnt a whole body scan, its a pet/ct to see if there's any other type of cancers going on because my white blood count continues to be low. I just want to make sure that Im not getting too much radiation with these tests.


----------

